# MAC - ALL Trend Eye & Lip Palettes



## Richelle83 (Sep 18, 2013)

Place all of your *MAC **Trend Eye & Lip Palette* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
​ ​ 

​


----------

